# What FM transmitter frequency to use in Toronto?



## Jason H

What a great question eh? I've got a lovely iPod fm transmitter and it seem to suck quite a bit on any frequency I try within Toronto. Is there a hidden one I'm missing? Some big secret? Anything? 

Thanks Folks!


----------



## bmovie

To be honest with you, I have bought a cheapo unit from factory direct and any frequency I use on it works great with me. It doesnt' matter if I choose 88.1, 103.5 or Q107 for that matter it kills the outside signal. So what I'm saying is it depends on the unit that you use, how good it is.

that's my two cents.

I know it doesn't answer your question, but if you're getting that bad a reception I would consider trying another device.


----------



## HowEver

I use 87.7 on my iTrip, in Toronto, and it's clear. If you're using an iTrip (would have been useful to know), there is a station finder on the Griffin site:
http://www.griffintechnology.com/downloads/iTrip_Station_Finder_for_Mac_2_0_0.zip

If 87.7 wasn't among the frequencies supplied on the iTrip disk (if that's what you're using), it used to be downloadable from the Griffin site. A quick search didn't find it but it must be there somewhere.


----------



## Jason H

Its a cheap ExtremeMac one from XS cargo. It works clearly on any frequency I want in Ottawa. But I cant get anything from it in Toronto. 

This iPod transmitter was $20, and if I have to spend more than that I'll just buy a new car deck that has an aux in.


----------



## jhollington

I've had a fair bit of luck with 104.9 in Toronto, with the exception of the Yonge & 401 area (which is around where I live, unfortunately  ). Outside of my neighbourhood, it seems to be fine everywhere else, however.


----------



## Carl

The best stereo separation is in the middle of the FM spectrum and I have never had any luck with them. It made my decent sounding music sound like bad AM radio.
I replaced the radio with one that had an auxiliary input and now I plug my iPod directly into it. I wouldn't waste any money on FM solutions. If you want to get the best sound, you have to do it properly. The FM transmitter makers simply rely on selling a cheap solution that is simple. Cheap & simple? You get what you pay for.


----------



## Jason H

Carl said:


> The best stereo separation is in the middle of the FM spectrum and I have never had any luck with them. It made my decent sounding music sound like bad AM radio.
> I replaced the radio with one that had an auxiliary input and now I plug my iPod directly into it. I wouldn't waste any money on FM solutions. If you want to get the best sound, you have to do it properly. The FM transmitter makers simply rely on selling a cheap solution that is simple. Cheap & simple? You get what you pay for.


I agree with that, although my current deck works perfectly so I really cant justify replacing it. Oh well, Back to burning cd's for me :lmao:


----------



## Carl

I don't know man. Sounds like the perfect justification to buy a new deck. Thats my story in this house.


----------



## HowEver

If the transmitter thing doesn't work out, and isn't as clear as you need, Carl's right. Going back to CDs entails a difficult adjustment. A new deck with an aux in jack right where you need it, and a nice holder for the iPod.


----------



## Jason H

Carl said:


> I don't know man. Sounds like the perfect justification to buy a new deck. Thats my story in this house.


Send me the money and I'll gladly put one in!


----------



## Amiga2000HD

*FM stereo and ipod transmitters in Toronto in general*



Carl said:


> The best stereo separation is in the middle of the FM spectrum and I have never had any luck with them. It made my decent sounding music sound like bad AM radio.


You've actually described what an alignment problem with your tuner or the ipod transmitter sounds like exactly. If stereo performance isn't consistent across the band then one or the other isn't performing up to spec.

If your tuner receives broadcast stations in stereo across the band fine, but not the ipod transmitter, then it's the ipod transmitter that isn't working properly. If your radio's FM tuner doesn't receive commercial radio stations in stereo properly unless they're around the middle of the band like Mix 99.9 etc. then your tuner needs an alignment to be done.

Personally, I get Y108, right at the top of the band, in Toronto from Hamilton with good channel separation, right along with all of the local stations in Toronto with no problem.

Toronto's a problem where low powered FM transmitters for things like ipods are concerned. The FM band in the golden horseshoe is crammed! There's very few available station allocations in the area. Finding a frequency reasonably clear of interference for an ipod transmitter's not easy, especially if you want to get a bit more range than just ipod-to-car-dash or other radio you can put the ipod by. They don't work well for picking up music on your back porch from your ipod while it's charging up inside on the computer, for example.

-Rob K.


----------



## Carl

No, what I meant was, that FM has better stereo separation between 98 and 103 Mhz. This has nothing to do with alignment, it's just a characteristic of FM and you trying to produce a strong enough signal to define the separation.

Y108 probably pumps out 500,000 watts or something, and if you live within 30 miles of the transmitter, you won't have a problem with the stereo. Low powered FM transmitters use tiny amounts of energy and are therefore susceptible to interference and incapable of generating enough separation at the ends of the band. My advice, was that FM inherently has better separation in the middle. FM is not consistent along its frequency band. Stereo will not exist on the upper and lower ends of the band at low power.

My digital FM deck has no way to be aligned. I think that might have been possible in the 70's or earlier, but isn't really needed now.


----------



## Macaholic

I usually use 104.9


----------



## PierreB

HowEver said:


> I use 87.7 on my iTrip, in Toronto, and it's clear. If you're using an iTrip (would have been useful to know), there is a station finder on the Griffin site:
> http://www.griffintechnology.com/downloads/iTrip_Station_Finder_for_Mac_2_0_0.zip
> 
> If 87.7 wasn't among the frequencies supplied on the iTrip disk (if that's what you're using), it used to be downloadable from the Griffin site. A quick search didn't find it but it must be there somewhere.


the file that is linked does not seem to cover Canada. I am missing something or is Toronto (officially) part of the US?


----------

